# Body Kit



## JMS200sx (May 30, 2004)

How much did all of you pay for your body kit installation? Or did you do it yourselves?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

JMS200sx said:


> How much did all of you pay for your body kit installation? Or did you do it yourselves?


i just got a kit for my 97 200sx and i installed it myself and had a friend paint it. actually it wasnt that hard to do.


----------



## JMS200sx (May 30, 2004)

Do you know where I could get instructions? How long did it take you approximately for total labor time?


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Depends on the kit. Do you already have one?
Some fit easily, some do not. It sounds like it depends on where you buy it. I know I can't do my sideskirts from the drift kit, cause it needs rivets and bondo. Front & back went on ok. Just use whatever stock attachment places that are available. Unless you know sombody at a body shop, the painting would be very difficult. Most home done jobs are pretty shotty. You could go with the stillen lip kit, not real extravagent, but goes on easy and still looks nice.


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

PacificBlue_200sx said:


> Depends on the kit. Do you already have one?
> Some fit easily, some do not. It sounds like it depends on where you buy it. I know I can't do my sideskirts from the drift kit, cause it needs rivets and bondo. Front & back went on ok. Just use whatever stock attachment places that are available. Unless you know sombody at a body shop, the painting would be very difficult. Most home done jobs are pretty shotty. You could go with the stillen lip kit, not real extravagent, but goes on easy and still looks nice.


I just purchased a body kit and paid to have it painted and installed. My final answer: You get what you pay for. If I had to do it again I would try my best not to purchase fiberglass. The reason being, body shops have a hell of a time painting cheap fiberglass. I had no clue when I ordered my kit that it was so cheaply made. After all, it cost me about $850 for the front, rear bumbers and side skirts. That is not cheap to me!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

fiberglass is not cheap...sure its not as durable as urethane. fiberglass can be pretty strong, depending on how it is done..u paid 850 for a kit? i got my full authentic VIS kit for $300.....one big advantage to fiberglass over urethane is that it is very easily repairable.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

i paid 700 to have mine put on and ready for paint... (front, back, sides, fender flares)


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

*body kit*

I got my body kit for $750 and me and my dad did most of the work. A word of advice, if you want something done right do it yourself. Taking your time and predrilling everything is key. I got a body guy to mold the side skirts on and paint the whole car. If I knew how to mold and piant I would have done my own work. I drive my car every day and the only problem I have is all the chips that I pick up off the road(New England Roads Suck). 

Kit:
R33 Front bumper
R33 Side Skirts
Evo Rear Bumper


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

which body kit has a higher ground clearance, VIS omega front bumper, invader-6 front bumper, r33 front bumper, or r34 front bumber?


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

also, which of those^ are built the best


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i paid $900 just for my kit...then another $400 to paint.

but mine was/is a streetweaponkits body kit...which was the strongest kit made for the 200sx sentra...and thats a fact...fiberglass wise

btw, streetweaponkits went out of business...


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Yo quick question- I have the Streetweapon drift front bumper for my 1994 B13. The real deal not the cheapo immitations out there, bought it back in 2000 and its got the authentic streetweapon badging on the back and everything. I have it in my house and am looking to install it. How was the fitment? I hear that theres is by far the best fitting.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

I also got the Street weapons Drift kit, the fitment was great on it, i really had no trouble at all putting it on. And it is one tough bastard, u can give this kit hell. Really nice quality its a shame the company went out of buisness.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> Yo quick question- I have the Streetweapon drift front bumper for my 1994 B13. The real deal not the cheapo immitations out there, bought it back in 2000 and its got the authentic streetweapon badging on the back and everything. I have it in my house and am looking to install it. How was the fitment? I hear that theres is by far the best fitting.



bad fitting? u must be thinking of GTP


----------

